# Playtesting: IG's 'The Making of Heroes'



## industrygothica (Jan 24, 2008)

This is the game thread.  Please keep short OOC comments sblocked so that it doesn't interfere with the flow of the game.  Anything longer than a line or two should be placed in the OOC/Discussion thread.

Please remember that this is not just a game, but a playtest as well.  Your comments, ideas, and suggestions are very important to me, and are necessary for this project to continue.

Rogue's Gallery
OOC/Discussion thread


----------



## Legildur (Jan 24, 2008)

A bored dwarven warrior sits on the verandah of the 'Rock Bottom' tavern with some of it's locally made ale in hand. Whilst most people here in Bjorah's Cliff would be looking out at the beautiful stream and forest below, this dwarf instead is turned to view the mountains behind.

"How long can they take to negotiate a trade?" he grumbles into his ale. "It's already been three days," he adds, speaking to no-one in particular. 'Bit early to start a fight', he thinks to himself as he looks around the other customers and continues drinking. He sighs as he waits for the merchants in the small caravan he is a guard for to conclude their trade of metals for the sought after leather from these parts.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 24, 2008)

Aramil sits quietly, watching the people hustle around the village. He had followed a caravan for several days; sometimes running ahead of them, sometimes trailling behind. He had seen a few tracks, goblins mostly, but nothing that posed a serious threat to them. The caravan seemed to be in the hands of a few guards, although how good they were was a different story. If the caravan had seen him, then they did a very good job of disguising it. Aramil layed back and enjoyed the sun on his face. He would be happy to help protect them on their way back.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 25, 2008)

Dowkan Jarand quietly gulps his ale and contemplates the mountains surrounding Bjorah's Cliff when is attention is stolen by a commotion from the main road near the tavern.

#​
Aramil watches the goings-on of the town as he relaxes from his journey from the forest.  The children are playing, and the merchants are bustling back and forth hauling loads of skins from a variety of animals.  As the summer winds down and the autumn season quickly approaches, the hunters are making preparations for another long season--mainly by taking in a good drink before the real work begins.

A commotion to the right breaks his reverie, as young Jorgan DeLansing bounds down the main road, kicking up dust in his wake.  The boy typically spends his days battling unseen dragons and mighty wizards with the wooden sword bouncing off his side, but today something very real has his attention.

"A rider!" he says as he passes his elven friend.  Aramil can't help but take notice; caravans come and go through the small town, but lone riders are almost unheard of, and they rarely bring good news.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 25, 2008)

Sitting against a tree near the tavern, an elf lazily watches the clouds drift by and thinks of his next money-making scheme.  Irathias looks curiously towards the boy running by, mentioning a rider.  He wonders what's got the kid so excited, and who's just ridden into town.  Irathias decides to go look around in the direction the kid came from, as there might be someone interesting to see.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 25, 2008)

Bored as he is, Dowkan stands with his ale in hand and wanders towards the main road to see what the commotion is about.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 25, 2008)

Aramil spies the rider from some distance away and perks up instantly. The rider was in a hurry, a big hurry. Aramil was about to do something he had only done once in his life.... he was going into the town. He gathers up his belongings, making sure that everything is in it's proper place, and sprints off easily following the rider's dust tracks.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 25, 2008)

The crowd gathers as the rider dismounts and meets the mayor, Tharin Matherlay.  

"Jorgan, tend to his horse good lad," the mayor says.  Together he and the rider walk side-by-side, talking barely above a whisper.  The crowd anxiously follows, but allows them a respectful distance.  Finally the two men shake hands, and the rider continues on to the Rock Bottom Tavern.

Mayor Matherlay turns to address the crowd.  "My good people, it seems that our friend Eldwin Hatcher's caravan has missed its arrival in Peyton by some three days now. Officials there--and here too, it seems--fear the worst.  Are there any among you who would venture into the forest for what could be a life-saving expedition?"

[sblock=OOC]It's weak, but I suppose it'll do.  Peyton will be on the southern route; I haven't named the other yet.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 26, 2008)

Irathias steps forward after a moment, and says "I suppose I'm up for it.  Think there'll be any reward for helpin' out?"


----------



## Legildur (Jan 26, 2008)

Dowkan ponders the request for a few moments as he gulps down another mouthfull of the local ale. 'Good stuff this,' he thinks to himself. Wiping the foam from his beard, he watches as a young elf volunteers his services. The dwarf grunts derisively. "Bloody elf will get himself into trouble," he mumbles.

Thinking back to the ongoing trade negotiations, Dowkan 's impression is that they could be ongoing for another couple of days and this job shouldn't take long, and so lifts his mug into the air. "Aye, count me in," he says. "Anything is better than sitting around here," he adds to himself.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 26, 2008)

Aramil stops running before he enters town, preferring to walk rather than sprint in.  He heads to the tavern where he saw the rider and a crowd venture in. Dust still clung to the air as he opened the doors, barely in time to hear the speech and several people volunteer. Aramil said nothing, just stood there. He would go, but didn't need to announce it.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 26, 2008)

Thogrim shoves his way through the crowd. "I'll go. Where battle and honor are needed, the champions of Heironeous are always at the forefront."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 26, 2008)

"Thank you, my large friend, though I pray that no battle is needed this day." Mayor Matherlay  grasps Thogrim's arm. "Even still, it never hurts to have a servant of Heironeous on our side."

Matherlay drops Thogrim's hand and ushers the volunteers toward his offices, but speaks loudly so that all can hear.  "Come then, the three of you.  We have much to talk about before you depart, and it must be soon if we are to bring brother Hatcher back safely."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 26, 2008)

The dwarf turns to look at the latest volunteer. "That's more like it!" he mutters as he spies the half-orc. "Someone with a bit a size about 'em."

Suddenly realising that they probably intend for the volunteers to depart sooner rather than later, Dowkan skulls the remainder of the ale, wipes his sleeve across his mouth, calls out. "Just be gettin' my gear," he says before turning back to collect his belongings from the tavern.

He soon returns to the spot to discuss things with the mayor. The dwarf stands there clad in chain mail and carrying a wooden shield.  On his back is a backpack with the usual travelling gear but also a waraxe of the type favoured by dwarven warriors. At one side of his belt hangs a handaxe. "Someone be telling me kin that I be back soon enough," he says to whoever be nearby and likely to pass on such a message.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 26, 2008)

Aramil leans against the tavern as the mayor says that they were going to his office. He had been in the town before and roughly knew the way, but figured it would be easier to simply follow them. He nearly laughed when he peeked inside the tavern and saw the little dwarf scrambling about, probably rushing off for his armor and weapons. Perhaps this little adventure will be fun after all.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 26, 2008)

Irathias follows the mayor, and takes a few things out of his pack when they get to the mayor's office, ready to don his armor and other gear once the talking's done.  "Right, let's get a plan figured out.  Well, you can do that, anyway, I'll just go wherever, and see if I can find Mr. Hatcher." the elven volunteer says.  "After you're done talking, of course," he adds after a second's hesitation.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 26, 2008)

"Brother, what is the matter? I saw a rider rushing into town earlier." A voice from behind Irathias says the graceful elven tongue. Aramil stands, his right hand holding his bow and his left resting easily on his rapier.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 26, 2008)

Irathias turns around halfway, sees the other elf, and replies "Oh, a caravan ran into trouble it sounds like, and we need to find anyone from the caravan I guess, to help them get back to Bjorah's Cliff or finish getting to the next town.  I don't know the details."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 26, 2008)

"Might we count on your assistance, good Aramil?" Matherlay asks.

"Good then. Now that we're all here, I should tell you that I don't know how many are in Mr. Hatcher's caravan, but I do know that his young daughter is also with him, desiring to see the city of Peyton for the first time.  He's made the journey for years with never a problem, and so he deemed it safe to take her along this time.  Apparently he misjudged."  He leans forward across his desk, and you can hear the sincere concern in his voice.

"Find them.  Find his daughter.  Bring them home."  He sits back and crosses his arms across his  large chest.  "And thank you all."

You are apparently dismissed.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 26, 2008)

"Not a moment to waste, glorious battle awaits!"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 26, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Might we count on your assistance, good Aramil?" Matherlay asks.





"Without doubt good sir."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 26, 2008)

"Well, that was short.  Alright, let's go!" Irathias says once Matherlay's done.  The elf steps outside and dons his armor, then draws his blade once he gets to the edge of town.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 26, 2008)

The dwarf grins, finally shaking the shackles of the boredom, and walks out with the others. "Dowkan be my name," he offers to the other three.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 26, 2008)

Aramil nods to the dwarf, "Well met, I am Aramil." He hoped the others were not taken back by what could be thought of as his abruptness, he simply did not spend that much time around other beings.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 26, 2008)

"Oh, right, introductions.  Sure.  I'm Irathias," the other elf says as he walks.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 27, 2008)

"Thogrim."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 28, 2008)

Dowkan nods to each in turn. "Let's get crackin' then."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 28, 2008)

It's a short run before nightfall approaches after having left later in the day than most travelers.  Aramil figures that if you camp at your current location and begin again at daybreak, you should be able to reach the intersection by nightfall tomorrow, and then perhaps another four days on the southern route to Peyton.

The stream is to your left, a little wider here than closer to the cliff, but still unnavigable.  As dusk slowly approaches, everything seems quiet and right.

[sblock=Aramil]... at least to the others.  You've been hearing some motion behind you for the better part of the day, but have yet to lay eyes on anything.[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 28, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I forgot to list my spells memmed, wil do that now before anything happens.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 28, 2008)

"We should set up camp before the sun is gone. A fire is harder to build when you can't see the tender." Aramil looks at the others, then finally decides to tell his elven brother. He taps Irathias on the shoulder and whispers to him:

[sblock=Irathias]

"Something is not right. I have sensed something following us throughout the day, yet have not been able to see it. I am going to go try to find them and will return when I do. Try brother, to not let the others remove their armor or weapons yet. I do not wish to combat whatever is following us alone."

[/sblock]

Aramil looks around the group again, then silently sneaks off into the night.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 28, 2008)

The dwarf nods silently in agreement to the camping plan. He ignores the elves' actions and sets about finding himself a good piece of ground for his bedroll. "If ya be wanting a fire, then fill ya boots. Don't fuss me either way," he says. "And wake me for my watch. Whener that may be."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 29, 2008)

"Right....  Well, let's start making a campsite, and be ready to try and stick any rabbits or other game we might be able to catch for supper." Irathias says to the others, making a gesture with his sword towards the ground, as Aramil leaves for the moment.

Then he decides to sheathe the blade, and draws his bow instead, and opens his quiver while he keeps watch for any game or for Aramil's return.  When he sees the dwarf start getting comfortable, Irathias says "Lazy dwarf, can't you at least act like we're on an important mission?  I thought your kind was supposed to be brimming with stamina, not taking naps left and right at the first opportunity."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 29, 2008)

The dwarf grunts in reply. "I brought food along - only hard tack - but better than nothing."

"And I don't need no camp fire. I'm just saving me energy for when it's needed.  That other elf can poach rabbits if he wants - no fuss to me."


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 29, 2008)

"What order do we watch? Personnally, i prefer uninterrupted sleep, so i'll go either first or last, whichever you prefer." says Thogrim, as he makes a cushion of grass and leaves to lay his bedroll on.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 29, 2008)

"Pah, fine, you lazy bums can take a nap now, and I'll wait around for now," Irathias responds.  He keeps watch and waits for Aramil to return.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 29, 2008)

"I'll take middle," the dwarf answers, already almost asleep on his bed roll.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 29, 2008)

[sblock=Aramil]Aramil turn off the trail and takes a wide birth around and back to the trail a few hundred yards back.

With his bow drawn he silently stalks the forest alongside the trail, watching for anything out of the ordinary.

After a few minutes, a high-pitched scream and a low, angry growl break through the night's silence.  It's coming from a short distance ahead.[/sblock]

As the dwarf begins to snore loudly, Irathias scans the area for any sign of game... and for Aramil.

From nowhere, a shrill scream breaks through the silent night, followed by a low roar echoing through the trees.

Thogrim bolts upright, but Dowkan continues only to drool on himself.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 29, 2008)

[sblock]

The elf's blood chills as he hears the scream. He shakes his head and clears his thoughts. He treds ahead to the area where the scream came from. 


[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 29, 2008)

Startled, Irathias looks about for signs of where the noise came from, then walks over to kick the sleeping dwarf to wake him.  "A beast is afoot!" he says.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 30, 2008)

"I barely had time to get comfortable!" gripes Thogrim, raising his shield and drawing his sword.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 30, 2008)

Dowkan wakens instantly at full alert in the manner familiar to all professional soldiers. He quickly grabs his waraxe and shield and heads in whatever direction is indicated.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 30, 2008)

Aramil eases up to the spot, cautiously moving through and around the trees, careful not to step on any fallen tree limbs.  He can hear the heavy breathing, a nervous whimpering... and another low, dangerous growl.

#​
Dowkan and Irathias stalk toward the noise quietly, but Thogrim cracks a large branch with his heavy foot and the resounding crack seems to echo through the woods.

#​
The whimpering gets louder and Aramil grows closer; the growling more ominous.  It is a lot closer to the camp than he'd realized.  A loud crack in the distance makes his bow jump in his hands, but he quickly steadies it as he rounds another tree.  Both anger and fear well up inside of him at what he sees.

#​
The three stop momentarily as Thogrim recovers from his ear-shattering blunder, and quickly regroup and continue on.  The growling grows more intense, more ominous.

Irathias pushes through a pair of trees and stops cold.  Thogrim and Dowkan quickly flank him and take in a surprised gasp.

A small clearing lies between the trio and Aramil, standing at the other side with his arrow knocked.  A good-sized black bear stalks her pray, pacing to and fro, approaching closer with every pass.  Her quarry whimpers again as the tears roll down his cheeks and splash on the wooden sword at his feet.  What was once good for the mightiest of imaginary dragons is no match for this.

[sblock=Move Silently checks]
(this doesn't include ACPs or the -2 penalty for moving through underbrush)

Aramil 16+8, Thogrim 10+0, Dowkan 16+1, Irathias 9+6

(speaking of armor check penalties--if they're not on your character sheet, please put them there.
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 30, 2008)

"Come now bear, what sort of meal would that be? Go and find a fattened deer!" Aramil slowly moves toward the bear, arrow notched and ready to fire. 

[sblock=action]

I'm not sure how far away be bear is, so let's say he moves 20ft then readies an action to fire at the bear. I'd like a Wild Empathy check, but forgot my CHA mod so I'll check it then roll and edit this post. 

Wild Empathy on bear (1d20=20) 
[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 30, 2008)

"HEIRONEOUS!" roars Thogrim, charging the bear.

On his turn:  Thogrim charges Bear (1d20+5+2=19, 1d8+4=10)


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 30, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Please reread this post, specifically line 6 under *Posting Guidelines*.  Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 30, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] Oops, sorry. I've been scatterbrained lately. Won't happen again. [/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jan 30, 2008)

"Hold!" calls Dowkan to Thogrim, recognising the risks of the situation.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 31, 2008)

"Stay put and don't make any more noise yet, oaf!" Irathias says quietly but hurriedly.  Then the elf creeps around to the side and tries to get closer to the bear, hoping to go unnoticed by it for a moment.  He sniffs the air to try and tell if he's downwind or upwind while tries to get closer, staying behind the trees when possible.

[sblock=ooc]Just moving half-speed around the edge of the clearing for a moment, so as to improve his chances of avoiding notice.  AKA Hide and Move Silently without penalty for speed.

Also, let us know if/when initiative comes up, if Aramil doesn't succeed in drawing the bear away with his Wild Empathy.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 31, 2008)

Aramil tries to talk the bear down as he moves in a little closer.  Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to be helping, as the things continues slowly moving in on the boy.

Thogrim breaks through the tree line and starts toward the bear with a loud warcry.

"Hold!" calls Dowkan to Thogrim, recognizing the risks of the situation.

The bear turns suddenly towards the noise, its attention now on the trio.

Irathias cannot get around to the bear unnoticed.


[sblock=Details]I'll pause here to let WarShrike decide if he wants Thogrim to hold or continue his charge.

Aramil's Wild Empathy check: 1d20+1=7 (no change)

After Warshrike's decision, we'll start as follows:

Initiative:
18 Black bear

16 Aramil 8/8 (has readied arrow):
13 Thogrim 10/10:
11 Irathias 7/7:
3 Dowkan 13/13:

[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 31, 2008)

Thogrim will hold, for now.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 31, 2008)

*Combat Post: Encounter #1-The Black bear*

[sblock=ooc]Trying something a little different with handling combat.  Keep an eye on this post, as I'll edit it as necessary with the numbers, and put up a narrative for the round in a new post after everyone's acted.[/sblock]

Round 1:
18 Black bear: Charges Thogrim (claw=hit, 6 damage)

16 Aramil 8/8 (has readied arrow): Looses readied arrow (10+5=hit, 4 damage)
13 Thogrim 4/10: Attacks with longsword (16+5=hit, 10 damage); moves 5 ft. backward
11 Irathias 7/7:Fires an arrow (5+2=miss), drops bow, draws sword
3 Dowkan 13/13: Attacks with waraxe (19+5=hit, 10 damage)


[sblock=Only]I assumed Aramil would loose his readied arrow and rolled accordingly to save time.  If that is inaccurate, please let me know and I'll correct it.[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 31, 2008)

Thogrim swings his longsword as hard as he can, then takes a 5' step backwards.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 31, 2008)

Irathias fires an arrow at the bear and then drops the bow, drawing his longsword.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 31, 2008)

The dwarven warrrior hefts his waraxe and wades in to assist the wounded Thogrim.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 1, 2008)

double post, sorry.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 1, 2008)

"Come child, behind me!"


[sblock=ooc]  Nope, you did perfect. Barring the bear charging me, you can go ahead and have Aramil shoot it again.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 1, 2008)

*Narrative: Encounter 1, Round 1*

As the angry bear turns her attention to the screaming Thogrim, Aramil plants a well-placed arrow into her side.  Still, the charging beast lashes out with her sharp claws and opens a trio of impressive slices across Thogrim's shoulder.

The injured half-orc answers back with a hefty swing of his sword, opening a huge gash in the things belly. Thogrim quickly steps back out of reach as Irathias fires his own arrow, narrowly missing as the bear thrashes about.

Dowkan approaches the injured bear and easily sinks his dwarven-made axe deep into her skull, putting her out of her misery.

[sblock=Status]
Black bear: dying

Aramil 8/8: healthy
Thogrim 4/10: injured
Irathias 7/7: healthy
Dowkan 13/13: healthy
[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 1, 2008)

Thogrim spontanious casts a CLW from his prepared Doom. Then he will examine the child for wounds.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 1, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> Thogrim spontanious casts a CLW from his prepared Doom. Then he will examine the child for wounds.




Thogrim again calls on Heironeous to heal his wounds, and as he lays his hand on hiss shoulder he can feel the gashes closing.  He approaches the boy to give him a good once-over; he doesn't seem to have any visible injuries.


[sblock=OOC]Just so we're clear: Everyone but Dowkan will know this boy, as I hinted at with the posts here and here.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Feb 1, 2008)

"And that," the dwarf says as he cleans the blade of his axe with a cloth, "Is how it be done."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 1, 2008)

"Lad, you should not be in the woods by yourself. There are no dragons here." He half scolds, half comforts. Aramil bends to help the boy up and dusts him off, "Next time you run across a wild animal, remember they are afraid too. Make yourself seem large, let them know you are there. They do not wish to fight any more than I do, they will leave lad." He pauses a moment then adds, "Do not go rushing to discover whether my words ring true or not. For like people, some animals are evil."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 1, 2008)

Jorgan nods as he wipes a tear away with a dirt-covered hand.  "I... I just wanted to help you."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 1, 2008)

"I know, my boy, I know. I promise you this, when I return I will teach you what I can. We will have adventures of our own." Aramil squats so his face is level with the boy's, "I promise, unless my spirit leaves this realm, we will adventure together. For now, we must venture alone. Practice your sword, learn the bow." He stands and waves the boy on, "Go Jargon, before some creature comes for the bear."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 1, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "I know, my boy, I know. I promise you this, when I return I will teach you what I can. We will have adventures of our own." Aramil squats so his face is level with the boy's, "I promise, unless my spirit leaves this realm, we will adventure together. For now, we must venture alone. Practice your sword, learn the bow." He stands and waves the boy on, "Go Jargon, before some creature comes for the bear."




[sblock=OOC]You're three quarters of a day out of Bjorahs' Cliff, and dusk is approaching.  Are you sure you want to send Jorgan back to town now, on his own?[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 1, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] I'm kinda hoping that someone will chime in and say..... "It's the dead of night and the boy will get lost" or something similar. I actually suggested this on purpose  I wanted to see how you would "hint" to your pc's that the idea was stupid. [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 1, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Well, Irathias was going to butt in anyway before anyone goes sending the kid off to wander around in the dark.....[/sblock]

Irathias steps in finally and says "Hey, you can't expect the kid to find his way back home in the dark from way out here.  He'll stay with us in camp, at least until dawn.  At that point we can either take him with us and keep him safe from any other woodland predators or brigands, or I'll just escort him most of the way back to town, while you guys wait a bit.  It'll give Aramil time to cook some bear meat so we don't have to eat all our rations yet."

That done, Irathias reaches out a hand to Jorgan and leads him to the group's camp.  "You'll have to sleep on the grass, I don't think any of us brought extra sleeping mats." he mentions.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 2, 2008)

Aramil nods. He had been alone for too long, he wasn't thinking that the child would get lost or injured in the darkness. "Agreed. Come Jargon, let us cook this beast."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 2, 2008)

When the group makes their decision and turns to collect the carcass, they notice two small bear cubs sniffing around the area.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 2, 2008)

The dwarf rolls his eyes at the mention of the sleeping mat. "The lad can have mine," he says. Seeing the bear cubs his sighs deeply.  He goes to reach into his pack for some food, but aborts the motion as he realises that he left it back at the camp.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 2, 2008)

"We may of doomed these cubs." Aramil eyes them over carefully, trying to judge whether they are a threat or not. "I will make sure to check on them periodically, maybe even try to adopt them."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 2, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "We may of doomed these cubs." Aramil eyes them over carefully, trying to judge whether they are a threat or not. "I will make sure to check on them periodically, maybe even try to adopt them."










These cubs don't seem to be a threat.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 2, 2008)

ooc: no, but I do wanna keep one now lol


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 6, 2008)

(ooc: So what next...?)


----------



## Legildur (Feb 6, 2008)

"Are they old 'nough to stand on their own four paws?" the dwarf asks. "If so, we walk away.  Else we could send them back with the boy."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 6, 2008)

"Let us wait until the morn. I will take the boy back to town and catch up with you down the road. As for these cubs................ it is the way of the wild. I do not wish to be responsible for their fate, but it was meant to be. Their fate was determined by their mothers aggression." Aramil's eyes showed his pain, but his face was cold.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 6, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]The cubs are entering their first autumn and are probably just barely weened, it at all. They will almost certainly meet an unfortunate end if they are left alone to fend for themselves.[/sblock]

If Aramil leaves early the next morning and moves quickly while the others break camp and take their time, he _might_ be able to meet back up with them by nightfall, barring any unforseen events.  Progress will obviously be minimal, however.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 7, 2008)

"Maybe we could stuff 'em in a sack and sell them as pets to one of the caravans back in Bjorah's Cliff?" the dwarf suggests. "Might fetch a pretty penny or two. Better than them dieing out here hungry and all."


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 7, 2008)

"Bah, that's no good.  And cruel.  I'll go back to town with Aramil tomorrow to escort the kid, and watch their backs.  We'll hurry back.  Elves like me and Aramil don't need much rest compared to you folks, so we won't need to stop for a break on the way back.  Maybe we can take the bear cubs with us and get someone in town to take care of them, I dunno.  I'm no farmhand." Irathias says as he walks back to camp.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 7, 2008)

"There is a man in town who can rear them properly. He may even train them well enough to benefit our surely dwarven friend here. I'd love to see your short legs wrapped arounda  bear's back." Aramil laughs at the image of the dwarf riding a bear.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 7, 2008)

The dwarf frowns as the joke is made at his expense. "What about the missing wagon?" Dowkan asks. "Won't look good if we rescue two bears, a boy, and not the wagon and the merchants."

He sighs. "I'll keep moving. Me short legs won't let me keep up with ya in any case."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 7, 2008)

_In the interest of moving things along..._

Aramil and Irathias get the boy and the cubs back to town in record time, and with a short explaination to the mayor and Carslan Alos, the master trainer, the two are back on the road in no time.

The unlikely duo of the dwarf and half-orc plod along slowly but steadily, and as the sun begins to set they see the intersection in the distance.  If they make camp near here, the elves are sure to catch up soon enough, especially with a load of bear meat on the fire to get their attention.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 7, 2008)

The dwarf quickly helps with building the fire and roasting a portion of bear meat.  With things set, night closing, and his short legs a little weary from keeping up with the half-orc, Dowkan soon dampens the fire and rolls out his sleep mat. "Two hours on, two hours off. At least until the elves get back," he says. "I'll sleep first," he adds with a grin like some small joke.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 7, 2008)

Thogrim scowls at the Dwarf's jibe. "Fine. The tree huggers should be back soon enough."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 8, 2008)

Aramil treads easily along the forest terrain. It has been a long while since he had traveled with another elf and found it rather pleasing that the two could move silently and quickly over the land. A glow catches his eye, "Fire." He speeds up his pace, wanting to investigate who had started it. Hopefully, it was his companions.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 8, 2008)

"Aye, that's likely our sluggish companions." Irathias replies.  He's glad to be done with that side-errand, but annoyed at the detour since it isn't going to earn them any money.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 8, 2008)

Aramil and Irathias come upon Thogrim and Dowkan in plenty of time to get a bite to eat and some rest before starting out again the next day.

#​
The intersection of the East and South Roads has always been Aramil's stopping point, catching caravans coming from either direction and leading them back to Bjorah's Cliff.  Taking the South Road, cutting through the middle of the forest away from the stream, made him a bit nervous, but after almost a full day's travel he was sure that the trail wasn't going to fizzle out.

Darkness falls rapidly as their third night creeps in, and a thick plume of smoke can be seen filtering through the trees some distance away from the road.

After a quick scan of the area in the minimal light, Irathias and Aramil can make out the wagon tracks in the soil, along with footprints of varying sizes going in all directions, including back into the forest off the main trail.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 8, 2008)

Aramil looks at the tracks carefully. "A caravan would not scatter as these tracks have. Merchants would not head into the wilderness. Keep your guard. I will return in a moment." Aramil heads further up the trail trying to see how far up the tracks go. He turns back after going 20ft forward, and turns into the wilderness instead of back down the trail.


ooc: he will return to the group, but look in the wilderness for tracks, signs of an ambush, etc.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 8, 2008)

Broken limbs and saplings indicate that someone has recently made their way through the underbrush near the trail, and in the direction of the smoke, but it is too thick to notice any footprints or the like in the fading light.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 8, 2008)

Aramil returns to the group and tells them of his findings.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 8, 2008)

"Well, what are we waiting for?" the dwarf asks, waraxe at the ready.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 9, 2008)

"Let's follow some of the tracks into the forest, and see where they lead.  We may find the missing caravaners, or their assailants.  Aramil, do you think we could follow the tracks much further right now, or should we wait 'till dawn?" Irathias says.  He looks uncertain, thinking about whether he should take out his bedroll or instead restring his bow for a pursuit.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 9, 2008)

"What bleedin' trail you talking about?" the dwarf queries. "You said you could see smoke!" he points a finger at Aramil. "Why don't we just go to that while we still can?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 9, 2008)

_(ooc: Somehow I missed the mention of smoke)_


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 9, 2008)

"I believe the smoke is the wagons. It would be wise to go there directly." Aramil begins to head in the direction of the smoke, his keens eyes searching for tracks as well as movement around him.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 9, 2008)

Irathias nods and gets his bow ready, an arrow in hand, then says "I may as well scout it out first, I suppose.  Come along if you can keep quiet, Aramil."  With that, the elf moves towards the smoke quietly and watches his steps to avoid any noisy twigs or similar debris.

[sblock=ooc]Taking 10 on Hide and Move Silently, for a 16 each, moving from tree to tree where possible.  Listen and Spot are both at +6, if he needs to make any checks with them.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 9, 2008)

"So silent you won't even know I'm ahead of you." Aramil says slyly. He creeps ahead, taking care to stay in areas of cover.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 9, 2008)

"Guess the Dwarf and i will plod along."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 9, 2008)

Irathias and Aramil arrive at the same place, at roughly the same time, but from different angles.  As they acknowledge each other's abilities, they both hear laughter coming from the direction of the fire.

As the elves approach closer they see a gang of orcs around a raging campfire.  Each has a huge, dripping chunk of mutton.  A human female, maybe sixteen years of age, tends to the fire and fights off an occasional goosing from the rowdy orcs, who only laugh and tear at another piece of meat.

A damaged supply cart sits off to the side out of the way.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 9, 2008)

The dwarf grunts in agreement with Thogrim.  With grim set mouth and hard eyes, Dowkan moves as quietly as he can through the forest.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 9, 2008)

From his hiding spot, Irathias signals to Aramil a simple handsign to hold position, then Irathias creeps back towards where Dowkan and Thogrim will be coming from.

When he reaches the dwarf and half-orc, Irathias tells them quietly "There are several orcs up ahead, dining around a fire.  They have a young prisoner tending to the fire, so be careful not to wound her during the fight.  Sneak in from different angles to attack the orcs, and when you get close enough or if they spot you, just charge in.  Aramil and I will strike when we see you approaching."

That done, Irathias turns back and sneaks back towards the orcish camp, angling to get behind the cart and hide there.  He keeps his shortbow ready.

[sblock=ooc]Irathias wants to get within 30 feet of an orc, if possible, but no closer than 20 or 25 feet if he can help it, while still having cover.  If there's a tree close enough to the orcs and the cart, Irathias will hide behind the tree instead.  He wants to shoot an orc with a sneak attack when Thogrim and Dowkan get close, before the orcs are tipped off by the sound.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Feb 9, 2008)

The dwarf grunts. "Orcs! Good." He then prepares to assault the camp, moving with Thogrim to a mutually chosen place of advantage and waits for a signal.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 10, 2008)

"I take it _this time_ when i roar my battlecry and charge, you won't be asking me to hold?" says Thogrim, somewhat irritably before ploding over to his designated position.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 10, 2008)

Aramil watches the woman, observing her posture and body language. Every so often he switches his gaze to the orcs, making a mental note of the numbers.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 11, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> "I take it _this time_ when i roar my battlecry and charge, you won't be asking me to hold?" says Thogrim, somewhat irritably before ploding over to his designated position.



The dwarf laughs quietly through his beard. "Not this time!" exclaims Dowkan.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 11, 2008)

There are four orcs, each taking their turn grabbing and pinching at the scared girl.  She looks as if she may have been bruised, but it's hard to tell in the fading light.

Aramil winces as he snaps the thick branch under his foot.  The orcs take notice, but the elf quickly ducks out of the way.

[sblock=ooc]You should still be set for a surprise round whenever you're ready.

On an off note, I posted this message yesterday afternoon, but must've not been paying attention and not saved it before I closed the window.  Seems that's not the first time I've done that lately.  In any case, sorry about that. [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 11, 2008)

*Irathias Miraviel, elven rogue, HP 7/7, AC 14*

Irathias scowls silently from behind his cover, annoyed that Aramil is getting distracted or impatient.  He bides his time, waiting....

When he sees or hears Dowkan or Thogrim approaching the camp, Irathias springs into action.  He dashes out from behind cover, nocks an arrow, and looses it towards the nearest orc!

With a _twang_, the arrow flies true and buries itself in the orc's back!  "Die, beast!" the elf cries.

[sblock=ooc]Huzzah!  InvisibleCastle likes me today!
An 18 on the attack roll, for a total of 20, and 12 damage from the shortbow sneak attack!
Sneak attack with shortbow against the nearest flat-footed orc (1d20+2=20, 2d6=12)
[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Feb 12, 2008)

The dwarf is himself caught by surprise at the suddenness of Irathias' attack.  Grunting, Dowkan launches into the attack with waraxe held high.[sblock=ooc]I'm happy for the DM to make all the rolls on my behalf.[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 12, 2008)

"HEIRRRRROOONNNEEEEOUUUSSSSS!!!!" roars Thogrim, delighted at not being interrupted this time and charges an Orc.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Watch it Ark, Only and myself have already earned a glare from IG's "Evil Eye" for making our own rolls. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 12, 2008)

Aramil fires his arrow at the orc closest to the woman.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 12, 2008)

*Combat Post - Encounter #2: The Orc Camp*

*Surprise Round*

The girl stands in shock as the four orcs seem to drop in unison around her.  Suddenly her captives lay at her feet, all gasping for a final breath as four new men take their places.

[sblock=Details]
16 Irathias 7/7: Sneak attacks w/ shortbow (12 damage)
9 Thogrim 10/10: Charges the nearest orc (15+5+2=hit, 11 damage)
8 Aramil 8/8: Fires at the orc closest to the woman (16+5=hit, 8 damage)
6 Dowkan 13/13: Charges last orc (6+5+2=hit, 12 damage)

I am so putting more orcs in this encounter next time.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 13, 2008)

Aramil notches another arrow and walks into the clearing, pausing near the woman. "Are you okay milady?"


ooc: That was the best orc combat ever!! We are studs!


----------



## Legildur (Feb 13, 2008)

[Dowkan] The dwarf places a boot on the chest of the prone orc and wrenches the waraxe free of split skull. He wipes the blade of the axe across the dirty clothes the humanoid to remove the bulk of the brain matter and blood.

Looking up at the girl, he smiles a toothy grin, eyes ablaze with battle fury and satisfaction of a job well done.

"I like this job!" he says.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 13, 2008)

Irathias lowers his bow and walks over to the young woman, saying "Don't worry, we're from Bjorah's Cliff.  And the dwarf won't hurt ya, I think he's just glad to kill some filthy orcs."  The young elven fellow holds up his hands in a peaceful gesture, and stows the shortbow as he goes.

Then he adds "Are you hurt?  Do you know where the rest of the caravaners are?"

However, Irathias can't help but glance at the orcs' corpses every other second or so, and after his brief words, the elf gets right to looting the dying, but probably not dead yet, orcs.  At least the one his arrow fell....  Greedy thoughts fill his mind happily.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 13, 2008)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> "Don't worry, we're from Bjorah's Cliff. And the dwarf won't hurt ya, I think he's just glad to kill some filthy orcs."




"Hey. Half-Orc here." says Thogrim indignantly. He searches the fallen for one that he might still be able to save with some *Cure Minor Wounds*. "If the whole caravan was taken by these Orcs's clan, best we ask one of them where they are."


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 13, 2008)

"Eh, yer not'n orc, then, are ya?" the elf says dismissively, but not rudely.  Though Irathias says this as he ransacks the first orc's corpse for precious, precious loot, with no regard for the dead or dying orc's dignity or possessions.  _'Gold!'_ he thinks eagerly.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 14, 2008)

"Aye, I'm all right now, but I guess the damage is done."  The girl runs to the supply cart and tosses it, finally bringing up her badly beaten father from beneath the ruined leather goods.

"Where'd you men come from anyway?  One second you weren't here, and then ye were... and they  weren't."  She nods to the fallen orcs, "An' a fat lot of that gold yer diggin' outta his pockets belongs to me father, just so ye know."

The orcs are beyond any healing.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 14, 2008)

"Return his gold to him. We are not thieves, we are simply here to seek a missing caravan. Although it appears our little quest gets more complex by the hour." He pauses for a moment, then bows. "Forgive me, I am Aramil. May I ask who you are?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 14, 2008)

Irathias sighs and returns any looted coinage to the older fellow.  "As I said, we're from Bjorah's Cliff.  Here to find and help the caravan if it's run into trouble.  I'm Irathias, by the way," the other elf says, smiling at the young woman.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 14, 2008)

The dwarf stays out of the conversation. Dowkan takes out a whetstone and proceeds to sharpen and hone an already sharp blade as a way to keep busy.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 14, 2008)

Thogrim continues checking the fallen. To the girl, he says: "Miss, if you don't mind, we need to know exactly what happenned to the caravan?"


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 14, 2008)

Untying her father's bonds, the girl doesn't seem too interested in talking right now.  When he is free, they embrace tightly, and both begin to sob almost uncontrollably.

[sblock=Thogrim]The father is badly beaten, but nothing that a bit of time won't fully heal.  The girl, on the other hand--bloodied and bruised a good deal herself--seems to be losing control.[/sblock]

[sblock=Irathias, Aramil]As Irathias sets his loot aside, and the girl embraces her father, the two elves both catch a strange glance by the girl to cleric.  Is it curiosity?  Pity?[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 14, 2008)

Aramil glances over at Irathias with a somewhat confused look on his face. "I beg your forgiveness, but we must know what we can find. If any others are left alive...... then they depend on our being prompt. Forgive me, but your lives are not the only we intend to save." He offers a strange mix between a bow and a nod, then continues "We just need to know what happened, and how many there were in the caravan."


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 14, 2008)

Thogrim mumbles a prayer and once again spontainious casts a "Doom" spell into a "CLW" spell on the girl.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 14, 2008)

The man looks defeated, and Aramil's words don't seem to help any.

"It was stupid, I know.  But I been goin' this route fer years and ne'er a bit o' trouble.  It was just me and me girl on this cart.

"Don't ye be judgin' me!" he adds defensively.  "I know I shouldn't be takin' her through these woods by meself, but I just wanted to spend time with me girl."

The man starts to break down again. "Ye hear me?  I just wanted to spend time..."
------

The touches Thogrim's hand as he heals her physical wounds, and lets it linger for a moment.  "You're good, right?  I mean..."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 14, 2008)

"I am not here to be your judge, and so I shall not be." Aramil smiles as the cleric heals the girl, "He is a good soul. Is there a reason you would not think so?"


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 14, 2008)

"I assume i look like these dead ones somewhat, as i am Half-Orc. But i am a Cleric of Heironeous, god of chivalry and honor. And good of course." says Thogrim with a smile. Turning to the man, he says: "Now, to make sure we have the tale straight, the merchant caravan consisted of this wagon alone and you and your daughter as it's only occupants?"


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 14, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> "I assume i look like these dead ones somewhat, as i am Half-Orc. But i am a Cleric of Heironeous, god of chivalry and honor. And good of course." says Thogrim with a smile. Turning to the man, he says: "Now, to make sure we have the tale straight, the merchant caravan consisted of this wagon alone and you and your daughter as it's only occupants?"




The man nods silently.

The girl offers a warm smile.  "There was another, but we backed off a bit for some space.  Papa's been so busy lately, we just wanted the time alone.  The other cart was maybe half a day ahead when we were ambushed.  There were more on that one, perhaps that's why they picked us instead.

"It all happened so fast, and I can't remember a lot of it, but it sure seemed like there were than those four there"


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 14, 2008)

"Actually, no one made it to Bjorah's Cliff, therefore, the other wagon must have been taken as well."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 14, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> "Actually, no one made it to Bjorah's Cliff, therefore, the other wagon must have been taken as well."




"Aye, that's too bad then," Hatcher says.  "Expect they didn't turn out so lucky."

He slowly makes his way out of the wagon and onto his feet.  After a few steps, he seems steady enough on his feet.  "Good fire here, and a bit o' meat." He picks up a large stick from the ground and pokes at the flames.  "Ain't no sense in wastin' it; can't do nothin' without the sun anyway."


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 14, 2008)

Thogrim stops pawing the dead. "We won't be getting any information from these fellows. I guess it speaks of our efficiency."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 14, 2008)

There is no coin nor good on any of the orcs' bodies, but their dirty and unkempt weapons lay close by their corpses.

There is still a fresh kill on the fire-it appears these orcs didn't plan on going hungry tonight--and the camp is pretty well cleared away and ready for use, should you decide to rest here.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 14, 2008)

Aramil grabs an orc and drags the body into the brush, emerging a short while later without the body. "I'd rather not smell the bodies as we rest. I have laid that one downwind."


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 14, 2008)

"Good thinking. I'll help you with the others." Thogrim helps Aramil drag the other corpses over to the first one.

[SBLOCK=Aramil]Once they reach the first corpse, well out of earshot of the camp, Thogrim says in a low voice: "Something is wrong here. The man says there was only 1 wagon in the caravan, the woman says 2. The man seems startlingly unconcerned for anyone else, and for a victim of Orcs, seems quite happy to stay right here. If i were a merchant, i think i'd want to reach Bjorah's Cliff rather than stay here. They seem simple and ordinary folk, but something in their manner disturbs me. I don't trust them."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Legildur (Feb 14, 2008)

Likewise, the dwarf drags his spilt-skulled foe into the bush some distance to prevent carrion visiting their camp.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 14, 2008)

[sblock=Thogrim]"It appears you have something friend. I, and I will tell Irathias to also, sleep in the wilds tonight, away from the main camp. We will hold the watch outside the camp tonight, and will try to help inside it as well. Maintain the guard as you normally would though, I will explain our absence as searching for tracks." Aramil whispers. [/sblock]


------------------------ (when they return)


Aramil looks around the camp, "Perhaps Irathias and I should see what we can find tonight. The other wagons should be around, or should have left tracks in the mud. Perhaps our keen eyes can find such tracks. Shall we spend the night like our relatives? In the trees and under the stars."


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 15, 2008)

Irathias is quiet for a while after the pair of victims finally start talking.  He has some disturbing thoughts and spends a while sitting on the ground, thinking.  Finally he follows Aramil's lead and drags the orc he shot over behind a tree downwind, and leaves it there.  The young elf ignores whatever grimy weapons the orcs had.

After Aramil speaks again, Irathias nods and says "Aye, that sounds best.  We should search around as long as we can and then rest up in the boughs.  It'll smell nicer up there anyway, away from the orc-stink."  Glancing at Thogrim, he adds "Present company excluded, of course."

[sblock=Aramil]As he and Aramil begin searching the area for signs of where the other wagon(s), caravaners, or orcs may've gone, he quietly mentions "Something doesn't seem right 'bout this.  And I don't think I trust that old fellow.  I fear somethin' aweful happened, but I can't place why...."  Irathias shrugs and sighs, uncertain what to make of the situation yet.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 15, 2008)

[sblock=Irathias]

"Aye. We are not looking for tracks tonight. We are guarding the camp. I have arranged for the others to keep guard as they normally would, although we will be more for the "new" arrivals than for orcs and the like. Tonight will be interesting indeed. Perhaps we should watch both insided and out for as long as we can, or even take our rest now."[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 15, 2008)

*Irathias, elven rogue, 7/7 HP, AC 14*

[sblock=Aramil]Irathias mutters "Aye.  Best get _our_ rest before the lazy ones get tired o' guard duty and conk out."  He looks around just a bit longer for tracks before climbing up a tree some 30 to 60 feet away from the camp.  Then Irathias settles into a position where he is obscured from the camp, but where he should hopefully be able to see it later, when standing or sitting up straight.[/sblock]

[sblock=DM]Irathias' Climb modifier is +5, and for quick reference Listen/Spot are +6.

Irathias can at least spot tracks that have a low DC using Search, though he can't find any difficult ones without Survival.  His Search bonus is +8.  If he can use 'aid another' for Aramil's Survival checks, that's at +0.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 15, 2008)

The elves make their way out of the camp and into a sturdy tree.  Once there, they give a cursory glance over the treetops for anything suspicious.

Just beyond the camp, perhaps only another fifty yards or so, is another caravan wagon, broken and splintered beyond repair.  A faint trail of crushed underbrush leads away from the area deeper into the forest and back toward the mountains, far off the main trail.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 15, 2008)

[sblock=Irathias]
"This is not good. The others should not camp there tonight. A traveling caravan is usually armed, those four we encountered would not of been able to do this damage."  He glances down at the camp. "What if the others return to their brethern?" He sits on the tree branch easily, not the least bit afraid of falling off. He tests the draw of his bow and counts his arrows; he was worried he might need them all. [/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 15, 2008)

"Guess it' just you and me." says Thogrim to the Dwarf. "I'll take first watch."


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 15, 2008)

[sblock=Aramil]Irathias replies "Now I _really_ don't trust those two humans' story......but they _were_ victims of the orcs, so I guess I should cut them _some_ slack.  For now let's assume nothin's wrong, get some rest, then get everyone moving at first light.  I'll take a quick look at the wagon o'er there first, though."[/sblock]

Irathias quietly descends from his perch, sneaks over to the broken wagon away from the camp, and conducts a thorough investigation of the cart.  After he's checked it out for clues or evidence or loot, Irathias heads quietly back to his tree, climbing up and settling in again.

_(ooc: taking 20 on Search)_


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 15, 2008)

[sblock=Irathias]The area around the broken supply wagon is a mess.  What were once fine Bjoran leather goods are now destroyed and strewn about like trash, and the cart itself lay in splinters.

Rummaging through the mess, you discover a couple of dead human bodies, bloodied beyond recognition.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Feb 15, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> "Guess it' just you and me." says Thogrim to the Dwarf. "I'll take first watch."



"Aye, you and me it is," the dwarf agrees. Twisting his head from shoulder to shoulder, looking around for who knows what, he turns back and speaks quietly to Thogrim, "And that suits me just fine." Then with no further fuss, he sets up his bedroll and sleeps.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 16, 2008)

[sblock=Irathias] Aramil nods, "I am going to circle the camp. There may be tracks we have yet to find."

Aramil works his way slowly out of the tree, and carefully makes his way around the camp. He focus' his eyes and ears on his surroundings, intent to not be surprised if there is an enemy around.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 16, 2008)

You find nothing except the trail that you saw from the tree leading through the forest back toward the mountains.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 16, 2008)

[sblock=Aramil]Once the two return to the trees, Irathias says "Just a few more dead bodies and trashed goods.  I wonder what the orcs were really after, since it doesn't look like they wanted the leathers or the people.  But maybe the corpses were just guards that got in the way.  Any other caravaners are probably slaves now or somethin'.  Considerin' the poor amount of light left, and the laziness of our companions, we should just rest for a bit now and keep watch on the camp afterwards, 'til dawn.  Then we can go after the orcs and try to free any Bjorans they've taken prisoner."[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 16, 2008)

[sblock=Irathias]"Get your rest friend. I will watch until your reverie is over." [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 19, 2008)

_(I'm assuming nothing happens while Irathias rests....?)_


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 20, 2008)

The night passes uneventfully.  Fresh morning dew covers the ground as the sun makes is ascent over the horizon. Thankfully, the corpses of the slain orcs haven't attracted any unwanted visitors during the night.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 21, 2008)

The dwarf rises quickly in the morning and soon has his gear packed, armor donned, and a strip of beef jerky hanging from the corner of his mouth - ready to roll.  "Now what?" he asks of the others.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 22, 2008)

[sblock]Everyone still with us?  Where do you guys want to go from here?[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 22, 2008)

Aramil descends from the tree and makes another circle around the camp. 


[sblock=ooc]  Sorry, I guess I missed that there were new posts  Didn't mean to let it stall lol [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 22, 2008)

*Irathias Miraviel, elven rogue*

[sblock]I was waiting for a cue from the DM, or Aramil, since he's the group's tracker.....[/sblock]

Irathias descends as well once Aramil is on the ground, and heads straight into the camp.  "Well, it looks like no trouble arose during the night, so we should hurry on along to catch up with the other caravaners or their orcish slavemasters.  At least, for now I think the others may've been taken prisoner.  I found a few dead humans, but they were probably guards that fought back.  Aramil will lead us along the trail we found, and we'll kick some more orcish arses," he says to the group.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 22, 2008)

"Aye," the dwarf agrees. "Me axe keens for more skulls to split. Lead on!"


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 23, 2008)

"What of the lady and her father? We can't leave them here to fend for themselves."


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 23, 2008)

Irathias sighs.  "Well of course not!  They're taggin' along until we go back to Bjorah's Cliff.  It's safer for them to stick by us than to wander around here on their own while hoping the orcs don't come back, lookin' for the kin what didn't return." the elf responds.  Looking at the two humans for a second, he adds "Just stick a fair ways behind the dwarf and the half-orc.  Me an' Aramil can scout ahead, and these two are slower anyway so you shouldn't have trouble keepin' up with them."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 23, 2008)

The dwarf grunts and scowls for a moment, before turning to Thogrim. "Slow heh?"


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 23, 2008)

"Bjorah's Cliff?" the old man says.  "Peyton's where we're headed; got a load t'deliver.

"I thank ye all for yer help; surely me daughter an' me'd be dead or worse if you hadn't come along, but I really think we'll be ok from here.  Wagon's still in good shape, and me horses are still alive. Peyton's only a day or so out, and we'll be hirin' a scout fer the way back, count on that.  But I got no mind to go orc huntin' now, not with me girl with me."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 23, 2008)

Aramil merely nods at the seemingly strange humans and disappears into the brush, heading back in their original direction.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 23, 2008)

The dwarf watches Aramil move off. Dowkan looks to the father and daughter. "Be careful. We be doin' our best to make it safe, but we can't be everywhere." The then sets off in the direction Aramil went.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 23, 2008)

Irathias sighs.  "Fine, whatever.  Your choice, after all," he says, following Aramil.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 23, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Aramil merely nods at the seemingly strange humans and disappears into the brush, heading back in their original direction.




Would that be back to the South Road, towards Peyton, or to the new tracks by the broken wagon?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 23, 2008)

ooc: I think Aramil would head in the direction of the other tracks since he would be interested in for sure knowing what happened to it's occupants....... so let's have him head that way.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 24, 2008)

Dowkan sets out with Thogrim to follow the elves following the new tracks.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 24, 2008)

"Onward!" says Thogrim, clomping along beside Dowkan. "The sooner we get to wherever we're going, the sooner we can start cracking some skulls."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 24, 2008)

"Aye, onward!!" Dowkan heartily agrees, thrusting his axe in the air. "Might have keen eyes them elves, but a bloody secretive lot they be," he addss, gesturing towards the fast moving forms ahead of them.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 24, 2008)

Aramil follows what appears to the others as an invisible trail.  Perhaps three-quarters of the day has passed when Dowkan notices something odd about the mountain on their path.

It appeared first as an interesting outcropping of some sort, but as his dwarven eyes settle in on the stone, Dowkan realizes his first impression was wrong.

"A tower," he says curiously.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 24, 2008)

The dwarf immediately stops moving and gestures for the others to join him.  Keeping low, which is easy for him, Dowkan points out the feature to the others. "A cleverly concealed defensive structure if ever I've seen one," he says quietly. "And if I were a cunning orc, and make no mistake, they be cunning blighters, then I might be usin' such a place to hole up. Would be no surprise to me should the tracks lead right to it - but to the front door where they'd be waiting for us with bows and such."

"I reckon it needs investigatin'," he suggests with a malevolent glint in his eyes.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 25, 2008)

"I have traveled in the wilderness many a times, and have yet to lay my eyes upon that structure. Well done master dwarf." Aramil alters his path to head toward the tower, moving with extreme caution.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 25, 2008)

"I've never heard that Orcs were such good stone workers. It's good to know." says Thogrim, eyeing the tower wearily.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 25, 2008)

"Hmph.  I doubt it.  Probably dwarven-made, maybe overrun at some point and infested with orcs.  But it does seem like the right place to look." Irathias adds, following Aramil to scout out the place.  He gets his bow out and strings it, ready for use if they encounter any sentries or the like.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 25, 2008)

The tall pine trees blot out pieces of the fading sun as approach a dry ravine that cuts across your path.  The ravine face is almost sheer, descending almost 40 feet to a bed of rock.  It is at least 25 feet wide, and a well traveled rope bridge dangles from the other side.  Two well-planted posts protruding from the ground in front of you likely served as the stakes to which the loose end of the bridge was once secured.

The tower is some distance beyond the other side of the ravine.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 25, 2008)

The dwarf peers over the edge of the ravine to inspect the walls. "Humph! Don't be expectin' me to climb that," Dowkan says. "Best we be finding another way across."


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 25, 2008)

"Hm.  I don't suppose.....  Well, let's see if this'll do." Irathias mutters, looking across the ravine and judging the distance.  He crouches down and removes his backpack, rifling through it for a moment before digging out the biggest thing he carries - a 50 foot length of silken rope, attached to a grappling hook.  With the rope out, his backpack looks practically empty.

He makes sure the hook is secured at the end of the line, and spends a minute getting the rope laid out properly in a loop on the ground, so as not to tangle.  Then Irathias secures part of the rope to a post on this side of the ravine, starts spinning the end with the grappling hook around, and hurls the hook towards a post on the other side.  He leaves about 30 feet of rope between the hook and the post on this end, and if the grapple doesn't catch, he tugs it back to try again.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 27, 2008)

Irathias tosses the hook across the gorge.  His aim is impressive, as as hook finds its mark and wraps around the post on the other side.  There is still a good deal of rope coiled on the ground at his feet, indicating that the guess of about 25 ft. across was fairly accurate.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 27, 2008)

"Whew.  It worked.  Well, anyone confident they can crawl across the rope without falling?  I'm a decent climber, but not great.  Maybe we can salvage some rope from the bridge at the other end and get a second line attached here, so everyone can cross....hmm.  I don't know if you two are light enough, though." Irathias says, looking at Dowkan and Thogrim.

"....Maybe we should look for another, easier spot to cross the ravine....but perhaps Aramil and I could carry some of your gear across after we drop off our own gear at the other end.  Then you could cross the rope without all that heavy gear...." Irathias mutters.

[sblock=ooc]I think the DC is 15 to Climb across a rope like this...  Irathias has a +5 on Climb, so he could do it taking 10.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Feb 27, 2008)

The dwarf shuffles his feet in the dirt as the rope is secured. "Climbin' ain't my thing," Dowkan finally admits. "And specially not with this armor on. Got any bright ideas?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 29, 2008)

"I know only one way to un-hook a grappling hook, and that way requires being close to it. I will try to cross here, unhook it and help look for a better crossing point. Unless there is another volunteer?" Aramil shakes his head even as he hears himself say those words. He wasn't too eager to trust his life to a rope.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 29, 2008)

"Good luck."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 29, 2008)

[sblock]So are you doing the ol' grab'n pull, or are you going at it tightrope style?[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 29, 2008)

At one-quarter speed, it will take Aramil 4 rounds to get across the rope and secure on the other side.

The rope jolts slightly as he puts his full weight on it, but remains secure.  Slowly he puts one hand in front of the other and uses his legs to push him along.

As Aramil is a little better than halfway across (after 2 rounds), Irathias notices that the rope is beginning to slip.

[sblock=Use rope]DC 15.  Check result: 2+3=fail[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 29, 2008)

Irathias rushes over and grabs the rope, saying "Help me hold this steady!"  To himself, he curses his luck.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 29, 2008)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Irathias rushes over and grabs the rope, saying "Help me hold this steady!"  To himself, he curses his luck.




[sblock=Arkhandus]I guess I wasn't clear enough.  It is the other end that is coming loose... the hook is slipping off the post.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Feb 29, 2008)

Dowkan winces as he watches Aramil start across the rope.  With sling ready in case there is an "interruption".


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 1, 2008)

"Hold tight to that end. I will try to hold onto the rope if the knot fails."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 4, 2008)

Irathias holds his end of the rope steady, but it's the grapple end that is slipping from the post.  Aramil continues moving forward, and only narrowly manages to grab the post and hang on before the grapple slips free entirely. With one hand clinging to the post, he quickly lashes out with the other and amazingly is able to catch the rope before it swings back to the other side.

With little effort he is able to pull himself and the rope up and over the ledge and onto flat ground, and is uninjured if not a little shaken after the harrowing experience.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 4, 2008)

Aramil shakes his head, that could of easily been a disaster. He holds up his hand and signals for the group to hold tight for a moment, and heads off to see if he can find a better spot to cross.





ooc: Either direction is fine for him to move. I'd like to him to be as alert as possible


----------



## Legildur (Mar 4, 2008)

The dwarf grunts in surprise at Aramil's success, fully expecting the elf to plummet. He continues to maintain watch with his sling loaded.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 5, 2008)

Aramil quickly paces the gorge for a better crossing and soon comes to the same conclusion as those who hung the bridge.  If only he could find a way to raise it again... or to make another one.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 5, 2008)

Aramil returns to the group (across the gorge of course), "Perhaps we should look into fixing this bridge. It seems to be the only way."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 5, 2008)

The dwarf readily agrees. 'Anything better than falling from that skinny rope!' Dowkan thinks to himself


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 6, 2008)

Irathias sighs.  "At least he didn't fall.  I can't believe the hook slipped!" he says with a scowl.  "Well, we better look for another way to cross the chasm, I guess.  I don't think we can repair the bridge from here.  We'd need a team of men, more rope, and more grappling hooks.  One elf, a dwarf, and a half-orc aren't likely to cut it" he says.

"Sorry Aramil!" he calls out, followed by "Toss back the grapple and I'll reel it in, then we'll look for another crossing point!"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 6, 2008)

"No other place to cross. It's either climb down and back up or fix this bridge." Aramil looks around, perhaps it could be possible to raise the old bridge. "Perhaps we could use your grappling hook to bring the bridge back to you?"


----------



## Legildur (Mar 6, 2008)

The dwarf grunts in disgust at the elf beats him to the punch with the grappling hook suggestion. But he agrees to help out in the heavy lifting.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 6, 2008)

The old bridge is made up of planks of wood secured with rope.  While it's not a new bridge, it certainly looks as if it would be passable if it were reattached to the other side.  It would most assuredly be heavy, but with Thogrim and Dowkan behind the reigns, it just may be possible.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 6, 2008)

Irathias still looks doubtful.  "I'm not that good with knots, y'know.  I got someone else in town to secure this grappling hook to my rope, but I didn't really bother learning much from him about knots.  I don't think any of us are cordwains or sailors, are we?" he says.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 6, 2008)

The dwarf guffaws briefly, before resuming his watch with his sling.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 12, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]So have you all decided on how you want to proceed?  In the interest of moving things along, I'm prepared to rule that "you've all made it across," and leave it at that, if need be.  I don't want to get stuck on petty things.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Mar 12, 2008)

"Well, we either be heavin' that bridge back into place, or building us a new one," the dwarf says. "Ain't no way I'm skinnying along some flimsy rope. I reckon makin' use of the old bridge be the way to go meself." Dowkan puts away his sling, it being obvious now that they haven't been interrupted, and prepares to do some heavy lifting.


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 13, 2008)

"Agreed." says Thogrim. "Let's do this."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 13, 2008)

"Hold tight to the rope and throw me the grapple." Aramil shudders even as he says the words. He wasn't excited about what was fixing to happen.



ooc: Question....... would it be easier to "drop" the grapple into place, or climb down and place it?


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 13, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Hold tight to the rope and throw me the grapple." Aramil shudders even as he says the words. He wasn't excited about what was fixing to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ooc: Question....... would it be easier to "drop" the grapple into place, or climb down and place it?




When Aramil grabs the grapple he slowly lowers it down to the dangling end of the bridge and grabs it from underneath.  On his signal the others gently pull up on the rope, careful not to move too quickly for fear of losing the thing.

Thogrim and Dowkan are doing most of the lifting, and Irathias grabs the loose ropes as soon as he can reach them.  The loops fit securely around the buried posts, and after a much too lengthy ordeal, the bridge is again secured into place.  It seems that whomever it was that tried to destroy this bridge, they were none too bright, as it obviously would have been much easier just to cut the ropes rather than pry them from the posts.  _Just like an orc,_ he thinks.

--------

The trail on the other side is faded, but shows signs of recent use.  As the sun begins to set, the tower ahead starts to fade in the dimming light.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 13, 2008)

"Push on?" the dwarf queries eagerly, unconcerned too much about the fading light.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 13, 2008)

"Yes, I am tired of this place already." Aramil follows the trail, making sure his stumpy dwarven companions can keep up with him. 


ooc: Okay, I've been holding the dwarf jokes back for way too long. It just came out


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 13, 2008)

"Aye, let's get on with it.  Finally." Irathias says, crossing the replaced bridge first to make sure it's fine.  His reflexes are probably the best of the three, so he figures he's got the best chance of making sure he doesn't fall if something goes wrong.  Once he gets to the other side, Irathias fights off the impulse to kick one of the bridge-posts in annoyance.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 13, 2008)

_Pusing on..._

As you move on, the scene become more clear:

A lone, time-forgotten tower rises from the earth some seventy feet in height.  Its stones are worn from time, and centuries old grooves and gashes mar the stone from battles long forgotten.

A nearly empty moat surrounds the structure.  A crude rope bridge has replaced the original one, now lying in shambles at the bottom of the moat.  Four cracked stone steps lead to a pair of large wooden and iron-bound doors.

The full moon shines brightly upon you now, the sun having said its final goodbyes.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 13, 2008)

The dwarf grunts as he sees the makeshift bridge. "Someone be here," he comments quietly.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 13, 2008)

Aramil bows his head, "How many lives were lost at this place? For what gain? Does anyone even remember it?" How pointless conflict seemed, people fighting for land that would eventually be taken from them. Aramil couldn't help but wonder aloud, "Were the deaths here pointless in the grand scheme of things or did time simply erase the battle?"

Aramil hears Dowkan's comments and looks at the bridge. "Stay here and stay alert friends. I will look for tracks. I shall not go far."



ooc: Aramil will look for any kind of tracks he can find. I'd also like to see if he can tell what kind of tracks they are and how old........ please


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 13, 2008)

There are tracks, probably no more than a few days old.  By all accounts, Aramil figures that Dowkan is probably right.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 13, 2008)

"Well, daylight or no, we should move on and start thrashing some orcs if they're here.  Though I'm sure the orcs are too stupid to build any significant traps around here, if they've bothered to put any kind of defenses here at all, I may as well try and make sure we don't run into any old dwarven traps or whatever." Irathias adds, moving to the front to keep an eye out on the ground ahead of the group.

He gets out the torch from his backpack and then the flint and steel, slowly lighting the torch before moving on.  He searches the ground and such as he moves forward, crossing the bridge and checking out the ground for signs of traps and such.  Irathias makes sure to move quietly, and gestures for the others to keep back a bit and to also try being quiet.

_(Search is +8.  Listen/Spot and Hide/Move Silently are +6.)_


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 13, 2008)

Irathias crosses the flimsy bridge with the grace of a feline.  Neither the bridge or the ground beyond seem abnormal in any way.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 18, 2008)

Everyone still with us?


----------



## Legildur (Mar 18, 2008)

The wakes from his stupor, and seeing Irathias' successful crossing, Dowkan follows suit - albeit carefully.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 18, 2008)

_(yeah, just not sure why we haven't moved on past Irathias crossing the bridge and then moving on while searching the ground and such for anything suspicious)_


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 18, 2008)

Irathias reaches the steps and the iron-bound doors without incident.  The doors are barred from the inside.


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 18, 2008)

"Figures. I could try to break it down, if you don't mind the noise." offers Thogrim.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 18, 2008)

Aramil looks at the others and shrugs, "It is beyond me to unlock a locked door."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 18, 2008)

"No point playing three little pigs with this door," the dwarf says, even though he eyes his axe thoughtfully. "Is there another way in or over?"


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 19, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "No point playing three little pigs with this door," the dwarf says, even though he eyes his axe thoughtfully. "Is there another way in or over?"




No.  At least not without a brilliant bit of ingenuity that I have yet to think of.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 19, 2008)

"Well, better get crackin'.  Judgin' from the bridge incident, I don't think any of you want to try climbing with my grapplin' hook and breakin' in from the roof, assuming there's any way inside from up there.  So get started breakin' down the door, and I'll get ready to shoot anything that comes a-knockin'." Irathias says, sticking the bottom of his torch into the ground just enough for it to stay in place, so his hands are free to draw his bow and nock an arrow.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 19, 2008)

The dwarf sighs. "Ain't no proper use of a waraxe," he mutters as he pats the head of the axe. "But maybe it will lead to better things!" Dowkan suggests hopefully. Assuming Thogrim already has an appropriate weapon to use, then Dowkan lines himself up and starts hacking at the door (Power Attack), or he will, reluctantly, loan the axe to Thogrim to use.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 19, 2008)

The group makes quick work of the double doors, but not without a great deal of noise.  If there is anything inside the tower, it is most assuredly aware of your presence now.

Beyond the doors is  small corridor leading to a closed portcullis.  Each short wall contains an arrow slit, and a murder hole is carved into the ceiling above.






A murder hole​


----------



## Legildur (Mar 19, 2008)

The dwarf eyes the portcullis, and then the murder holes.  He knows the risks if the holes are manned and the current mission doesn't warrant great sacrifice.  Dowkan looks around to the others with one bushy eyebrow raised.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 19, 2008)

"Uh, right, to the roof then.  No sense getting hot tar dumped on us if the orcs actually bothered to post a guard over the entrance." Irathias mutters after taking a peek inside.

The young elf walks around to the side of the tower and gets his grappling hook back out, to try and hurl it onto the roof or a window ledge, if any.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 19, 2008)

"I think we had best leave it be for now. Let us go someplace and think." Aramil says, shaking his head.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 20, 2008)

There are more arrow slits where you suppose the second floor would be, but they would be nearly impossible to get a grappling hook into.  The nearest usable window is probably on the third floor by the looks of it, nearly 30 feet or more straight up.

The grass is high all around, and there are plenty of pine trees surrounding the area at the base of the mountain.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 20, 2008)

"Thogrim, want to try hooking that window ledge up there?  Not sure I've the strength to throw this grapple that far straight up." Irathias asks the half-orc.

_(ooc: I don't think we could get a tree up to there.  Considering the moat around the place, which would mean the tree'd have to tip at a significant angle to reach the wall, and the tree would likely slide off rather than catching on some small window.)_


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 24, 2008)

*bump* Everyone still with us?


----------



## Legildur (Mar 25, 2008)

The dwarf also eyes off the wall and then looks to Thogrim. "It'd be a fair heave," he agrees. "Only one way to find out!" he says by way of encouragement.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 25, 2008)

Aramil scans the surroundings for a safe place to view what was about to happen. He stealthy looks around for a hiding spot.


ooc: He will hide and "cover" them while they are making all the noise


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 25, 2008)

"Aye, i'll give it a try, but no promises. Throwing things isn't my forte."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 27, 2008)

Thogrim steps back and starts to twirl the hook on the end of the rope.  When he's sure he's got the small target in his sights, he lets it fly.

Miraculously, it lands securely in the window and appears to hold tight; everyone breathes a sigh of relief.

OOC: I'm going to give you guys an option that I didn't think of before. There are actually five windows at this level.  One is directly above the entrance at 6 o'clock.  There are two more on either side of that one at 2, 4, 8, and 10 o'clock.

It is your option as to which window he's landed the hook in.


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 27, 2008)

OOC: Either is fine by me, Thogrim is aiming for the one he's been directed to aim at.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 29, 2008)

Irathias points Thogrim to the window over the entrance, and keeps his bow out and ready in case any stupid orc pops his head up to cause trouble.

Once the half-orc has hit the mark, Irathias pats him on the back and says "Good job.  Now which of us is going to try climbing up there first, while the rest of us cover him?  I'd hazard a guess that Aramil and I are better with a bow than you or Dowkan are with, well, whatever ranged weapons you like, but since it was my idea I won't object if everyone wants me to go first..."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 29, 2008)

"I object on your behalf. We need someone up there to can keep the hook safe long enough for another to follow."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 29, 2008)

"That's right," the dwarf agrees, then privately wonders if that then means that he might be climbing the rope...


----------



## WarShrike (Mar 29, 2008)

"I'll keep the rope steady at this end." says Thogrim with a smirk.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 29, 2008)

[sblock]Looks like that leaves Aramil or Dowkan to climb the rope. Who's it going to be?[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Mar 29, 2008)

"Hey! Don't be looking at me!" the dwarf hisses quietly as he scowls at the others. "Dwarves don't be climbing ropes like that. Got a proper caving ladder or such, and I'm your man."


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 3, 2008)

After a long silence, Irathias says "Fine, I'll just climb it myself, since nobody else is volunteering.  Just be sure to kill anything that sticks its head out before it kills me, and don't shoot me in the arse."

With that, the young elf hops onto the rope and hangs underneath it, putting his bow over one shoulder to bring it up with him.  Irathias slowly crawls up the rope, keeping his elven eyes and ears peeled.  He leaves his backpack on the ground for now.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 3, 2008)

The dwarf grunts and once again prepares his sling.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 4, 2008)

Irathias starts cautiously up the rope while the others cover him below.  He is about ten feet up the rope when an orange glow emerges from the small window.  Seconds later an orc peeks out through the window, his huge yellow tusks set in a mischievous grin as he sets the torch to the rope.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 4, 2008)

Aramil pulls his bow taunt and aims at the orc.



ooc: I didn't know if he would be able to fire without a readied action, so this post is extremely vague, sorry.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 8, 2008)

Seeing the orc, the dwarf can't help himself and lets fly with the sling stone before reloading. "Lucky we didn't go chargin' them murder holes," Dowkan mutters to the others.


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 8, 2008)

Thogrim does nothing as he has no ranged weapons.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 9, 2008)

Dowkan looses the bullet from his sling and it smashes the wall next to the window and sends sparks, and a bit of the stone wall flying.

The orc quickly ducks out of the way, leaving no shot for Aramil.

Unfortunately the damage to the rope is done, and the flame begins to do its work as Irathias can feel the strands weakening already.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 10, 2008)

Irathias sighs and scrambles down to avoid a hard fall.  _'Of course nobody could shoot the thing first.  Now all that's left is to smash our skulls against the infernal gate surrounded by murder holes.'_  He sits and fumes for a while.  But first he uses a waterskin to douse the flames that ate through the far end of his rope, to salvage as much of the rope as he can.  Good silk rope isn't all that easy to come by.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 10, 2008)

Irathias hops down off the wall just before the burning rope snaps and follows him.  He's easily able to stamp out the small flame (no water needed, unless you just want to) and salvage all but about five feet of the rope, the rest of which is still attached to the grappling hook now laying on the floor somewhere in an upstairs room.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 10, 2008)

"Won't be easy," the dwarf mutters. "Got any other ideas?" asks Dowkan, still standing ready with his sling.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 10, 2008)

Aramil shrugs, "Not really. I'm not to adapt at entering a place like this."


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 11, 2008)

Irathias curses a few times in Elven, then says "Fine.  We'll smoke out the murder-holes with a fire, then douse it and try ramming the portcullis with a log.  Assuming any of us can actually chop down one of those trees, since my sword's not particularly made for woodcutting."


----------



## Legildur (Apr 11, 2008)

The dwarf's face scowls. "It be blasphemy to be usin' a good waraxe to cut timber," Dowkan starts. "But I'm sure Moradin will forgive me if I be usin' it to get to orcs."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 11, 2008)

Dowkan makes quick work in getting log suitable for the task.  The tower remains ominously quiet, but the group feels the eyes upon them as they prepare for entry.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 16, 2008)

_(ooc: somehow I missed seeing this update.  guess everyone else did too. d'oh)_

Irathias tells Aramil "Keep watch and shoot anything that tries to shoot us, right?  We'll get the fire going, and keep it going as long as we can, 'till its time to douse it and try busting in."

Then he starts grabbing pieces of wood and chucking them into the space in front of the portcullis, gesturing for Dowkan and Thogrim to help him build the woodpile for the fire.  Once it's built, he gets to work on setting another branch on fire with his tools, then throws it onto the pile to start the smoke-out-the-stinking-orcs plan.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 16, 2008)

Dowkan likes the plan and assists.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 16, 2008)

Irathias's plan goes flawlessly as a large cloud of smoke fills the space and seeps into the murder hole and arrow slits.

The tower remains eerily quiet as fresh burn marks climb their way up the battle-scarred walls.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 19, 2008)

After a few hours (?) of burning wood, Irathias makes himself another torch from a branch and sticks it into the ground nearby, then waits for the firewood to burn itself out most of the way, before splashing some water on it and motioning for the others to do the same.  Then he helps Dowkan and Thogrim lift up the main log from the tree, to try battering down the portcullis.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 19, 2008)

"'Bout time!" the dwarf mutters and he spits on his hands and grasps the log.


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 19, 2008)

"Time to cleave some Orcs!"


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 20, 2008)

The old portcullis is no match for the makeshift battering ram, and you all almost fall over as you pass over the burning embers and into the foyer of the tower.

Inside, the air is dusty.  The simple stone floors are worn with years of wear and devoid of furniture.  The barren walls open into similar sized rooms on either side, and an open door leads to a spiral stairway directly in front of you.


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 20, 2008)

"Alright gentlemen, wait here for a moment, i'll go scout the place out." says Thogrim with a sly grin.

Thogrim casts *Sanctuary* then checks each room first, then goes up the stairs.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 20, 2008)

The dwarf drops the battering ram and readies his shield and waraxe. "Time to get me some orcs!" Dowkan says as he awaits the initial investigation by Thogrim.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 20, 2008)

"Uh...right." Irathias mutters, dropping the battering ram and getting his bow ready.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 22, 2008)

Thogrim heads up the dark stairs is greeted at the first turn with a heart whack! of a club against the stone wall above his head.  Another orc, full-blooded, is staring down at him from a few steps up.  The orc slowly opens a grin, apparently glad to see a bit of action himself, and a  foul, sickly slime drips from his yellowed tusks.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 22, 2008)

Aramil readies his bow, alert as possible for his elven kin.....



ooc: sorry, work...... bad...... rest........ good


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 23, 2008)

Thogrim roars his battlecry and attacks.

[SBLOCK=ooc]I forgot to read Sanctuary's spell description, and equated it's effects with an earlier verson. My bad.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Legildur (Apr 26, 2008)

Dowkan hears the encounter with Thogrim commence and immediatley rushes to support Thogrim.
ooc: sorry about the delay. Went to the farm for a few days where there was no internet access. Tried to log on to EnWorld just before we went to leave a message for everyone, but couldn't access site.

Init/Atk/Dmg Rd1 (1d20+1=21, 1d20+5=6, 1d10+3=13)


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 26, 2008)

_(ooc: In case IG's been waiting on us, I'm just waiting for Thogrim to call out for help, or for us to hear him cry out in pain.  The half-orc wanted to scout and cast some unknown spell on himself, so Irathias isn't going to come running just after a little noise.)_


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 26, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I think that Irathias will well recognize Thogrim's battlecry as he makes his attack.

I haven't necessarily been waiting - lazy is more like it.  See my post in my other game thread for details on that one.

Anyway, I want to try something a bit different, in hopes of keeping up with things at a more reasonable pace.  Despite my earlier proclamations, I want you to start using invisible castle.

Please make all rolls under the same name every time.  I'd like to see your initiative rolls, attack and damage, and any skill checks you think might be relevant for that post.  If I should need anything else, or someone has yet to roll, I'll do so here.

In that respect, I should tell you that *I* will *not* be using invisible castle for any rolls that I make.  We'll just call it a DM screen. 

Thanks guys, and sorry for the delay.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 26, 2008)

*Irathias Miraviel, HP 7/7, AC 14 (t 12, f 12), init 13*

Irathias hesitates, thinking the half-orc should be fine, but after Dowkan starts hustling towards Thogrim, he belatedly decides to follow suit.  Not likely that the half-orc needed any help, but he may as well go along if the others were going to.

[sblock=ooc]Alrighty then.
Assuming that means you want us to roll initiative now, here's the rogue's.
Initiative, first fight in orc tower (1d20+2=13) [/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Apr 27, 2008)

Initiative Roll (1d20+0=15)
Melee Attack (1d20+5=16, 1d8+4=7) 
ooc: Here are my rolls.


----------



## industrygothica (May 2, 2008)

21 Dowkan: 
15 Thogrim: attacks (hit, 7 damage)
13 Irathias:

Dowkan rushes to Thogrim's aid as Irathias follows.  Both arrive behind the half-orn in time to seem him splatter an orc's head between his weapon and the stone wall of the stair-housing.


ooc:  One orc down.  Anyone seen Only?


----------



## Legildur (May 2, 2008)

The dwarven warrior nods silently in acknowledgement of a job well done and Dowkan also gestures for Thogrim to continue up the stairs, indicating that he is with him.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 6, 2008)

*Irathias Miraviel, Elven Explorer*

Irathias walks up and sighs, muttering in Elven "Why did he even want to scout around?  He's not even sneaky."  He walks around towards another passage, looking for any more orcs.  Quietly.

[sblock=ooc]A bump to get things moving along.  Dunno what OnlyTheStrong is up to.

Irathias' Move Silently check is 21.  If it matters which direction he goes, he'll wander off to the left.
Move Silently in orc-infested tower (1d20+6=21) [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 6, 2008)

Irathias searches the two rooms on either side of the foyer.  Both are empty save for a small guard room attached to each.  They appear to have been recently occupied, the tenants having been apparently smoked out.  In the one on the left, there is a small sack of useless goods.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 7, 2008)

*Irathias Miraviel, Elven Explorer*

Irathias walks back to the group after a few moments of looking around, and says "Well, I guess we go where Thogrim was headed anyway.  Let's find some more orcs.  I'll check this area out better once all the murderous orcs are dealt with."


----------



## Legildur (May 7, 2008)

"Aye, I'm with ya," the dwarven warrior says.


----------



## WarShrike (May 7, 2008)

Thogrim moves forward to engage the 2nd Orc.
Melee Attack (1d20+5=15, 1d8+4=6)


----------



## industrygothica (May 11, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> Thogrim moves forward to engage the 2nd Orc.
> Melee Attack (1d20+5=15, 1d8+4=6)




ooc: there is no 2nd orc yet.  There was only one in the stairway.


----------



## WarShrike (May 11, 2008)

ooc: My bad.

Thogrim steps over his latest victim and moves to the top of the stairs. "Heironeous be praised! There is battle to wage here. This tower won't be a waste of time after all."


----------



## industrygothica (May 19, 2008)

The stairwell continues up to another landing, and then up further still to a third floor and beyond.  The door at the landing is closed.

ooc: Sorry for the delay.  You know how it goes...


----------



## Legildur (May 19, 2008)

The dwarf eyes the door suspiciously for a moment. "Ya be ready?" Dowkan asks of Thogrim, indicating his intention to shoulder charge the door.[sblock=ooc]Intending for Dowkan to assist Thogrim (or vice versa) in forcing the door.[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (May 24, 2008)

"Alright, here we go!" exclaims Thogrim as he charges the door.
Strength Check (1d20+4=22)

[SBLOCK=ooc]
Sorry for tardiness.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 25, 2008)

*Irathias Miraviel, Elven Explorer*

Irathias stays back and keeps his bow drawn, ready for any more orcs that show their ugly faces.


----------



## industrygothica (May 26, 2008)

The door bursts open with ease, revealing a small foyer on the other side.  There are doors on all four walls, including the one you just came through.


----------



## Legildur (May 26, 2008)

"Left hand rule," the dwarf says, obviously making something up on the spot as Dowkan moves across to the doot on their left and opens it.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 29, 2008)

Irathias moves to cover Dowkan, while keeping an ear out for any potential orcs running up behind the other doors.....  He really, really doesn't want to be surrounded.


----------



## WarShrike (May 29, 2008)

Thogrim readies himself for whatever might show it's snout beyond the newly openned door.


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 3, 2008)

Please see the OOC thread.


----------

